# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  A ka pershendetje per mu.......

## pa-emer

Merhaba burrnin e granim krejt kush jeni knej,
 amo kallabllak koki siq thojn as gjylpanen spaske ku me vnu.
.thash tybe spaska ven per mu!!!!!po paska paska
thash niher qysh o reni po prezentohna siq pe shifni niher jam -pa-emer-ishalla ma vone bon rahmet dikush e ma gjon naj njo .
dmth jetoj ne gerbet,jam nga Kosova
statusi -pa_martumja- se tybe asniher sjam martu.
...se e re jam po shkoj per 20 vjet...
po i kam floket e gjata te zeza e ishalla jo ment e shkurta qe thojn
e nese kam harru diqka vetni ska problem  ju pergjigjna ma vone
ajt perhajr me koft forumi ishalla kaloj mir qaq  :syte zemra:

----------


## *suada*

Mire se erdhe e pa emer.

Kalofsh sa me bukur ne forumin shqiptar.
Shume presantim i kendshem i joti  :Lulja3: 
Jemi nje cike kallaballek por vend kemi sa te duash lol.

----------


## Dar_di

Mire se erdhe ne Forumin Shqiptar dhe kalofsh sa me mire!

----------


## Nete

Mir se erdhe edhe ti pa emer,kaloja sa me kendshem me ne.
A ta ngjesi emrin une se di plott ahahahahahaah.

----------


## pa-emer

> Mire se erdhe e pa emer.
> 
> Kalofsh sa me bukur ne forumin shqiptar.
> Shume presantim i kendshem i joti 
> Jemi nje cike kallaballek por vend kemi sa te duash lol.


flm shummmmm :Lulja3:

----------


## pa-emer

> Mire se erdhe ne Forumin Shqiptar dhe kalofsh sa me mire!


flm shumm  sigurisht do te kaloj mir

----------


## pa-emer

> Mir se erdhe edhe ti pa emer,kaloja sa me kendshem me ne.
> A ta ngjesi emrin une se di plott ahahahahahaah.


hahah flm  shum sigurisht ka me kalu kendshem ..per emr hmhmh pse jo hahah por ma vone ok :Lulja3:

----------


## toni007

*mire se erdhe pa-emer*

----------


## pa-emer

> *mire se erdhe pa-emer*


flm toni007 bond a po?

----------


## toni007

> flm toni007 bond a po?


_po shoku po_

----------


## elsaa

Mire se erdhe pa-emer , uroj te kalosh bukur . Vertet eshte i mbushur plot forumi , por me te ngjeshur  te zen edhe ty . 

Deri sa te gjesh nje emer a mund te therrasim Hanife ?  :ngerdheshje:  

Ps. toni007 eshte shoqe kjo jo shoku . Apo jam gabim Hanife?

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Mire se erdhe pa-emer, te pershendes nga zemra, ketu ka vend per te gjithe, ia kalofshim sa me mire se bashku !!

----------


## mia@

> Merhaba burrnin e granim krejt kush jeni knej,
>  amo kallabllak koki siq thojn as gjylpanen spaske ku me vnu.
> .thash tybe spaska ven per mu!!!!!po paska paska
> thash niher qysh o reni po prezentohna siq pe shifni niher jam -pa-emer-ishalla ma vone bon rahmet dikush e ma gjon naj njo .
> dmth jetoj ne gerbet,jam nga Kosova
> statusi -pa_martumja- se tybe asniher sjam martu.
> ...se e re jam po shkoj per 20 vjet...
> po i kam floket e gjata te zeza e ishalla jo ment e shkurta qe thojn
> e nese kam harru diqka vetni ska problem  ju pergjigjna ma vone
> ajt perhajr me koft forumi ishalla kaloj mir qaq


Mire se na erdhe mi pa-emer. Per emer mos u merzit shume se te ndihmojme ne. Hap nje teme per kete pune po deshe se e kemi merak vet kete. :arushi: 
Edhe per burre mos u bej merak. Ke plot ketu po deshe, Shqiperia, Kosova,Maqedonia, ose Diaspora lol.
Vetem hap gojen ti , se nuk te lem beqare ne.
Floket shume mire qe i paske te zeza dhe te gjata, sic i duan djemte e forumit tone. Gjatesine, dhe peshen e kane cik merak djemte e forumit, por s'ka gje ke kohe ti tregosh. Ketu jemi ne. 
Ke per t'ja kalu mrekulli fare ketu lol. As nuk e ve ne dyshim. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## J@mes

> Merhaba burrnin e granim krejt kush jeni knej,
>  amo kallabllak koki siq thojn as gjylpanen spaske ku me vnu.
> .thash tybe spaska ven per mu!!!!!po paska paska
> thash niher qysh o reni po prezentohna siq pe shifni niher jam -pa-emer-ishalla ma vone bon rahmet dikush e ma gjon naj njo .
> dmth jetoj ne gerbet,jam nga Kosova
> statusi -pa_martumja- se tybe asniher sjam martu.
> ...se e re jam po shkoj per 20 vjet...
> po i kam floket e gjata te zeza e ishalla jo ment e shkurta qe thojn
> e nese kam harru diqka vetni ska problem  ju pergjigjna ma vone
> ajt perhajr me koft forumi ishalla kaloj mir qaq


Qenke vajze me humor. Do ja kalosh mire patjeter.

----------


## Himitsu

Sara ti e quajte hanife une do e quaj Zylyfe  :perqeshje:  LOL ahahahaah mire se erdhe pa emer kalofsh sa me mire pa merak ca me ngut po do te te xere dhe ty ketu  :perqeshje:

----------


## MijnWonder

> Merhaba burrnin e granim krejt kush jeni knej,
>  amo kallabllak koki siq thojn as gjylpanen spaske ku me vnu.
> .thash tybe spaska ven per mu!!!!!po paska paska
> thash niher qysh o reni po prezentohna siq pe shifni niher jam -pa-emer-ishalla ma vone bon rahmet dikush e ma gjon naj njo .
> dmth jetoj ne gerbet,jam nga Kosova
> statusi -pa_martumja- se tybe asniher sjam martu.
> ...se e re jam po shkoj per 20 vjet...
> po i kam floket e gjata te zeza e ishalla jo ment e shkurta qe thojn
> e nese kam harru diqka vetni ska problem  ju pergjigjna ma vone
> ajt perhajr me koft forumi ishalla kaloj mir qaq


mire se erdhe o njeri pa emer , vallahi kallaballek jemi 40.000 anetar jo shaka ca i kemi 1 anetar me tre numra shasie (nick)  :shkelje syri: 

fsh ka vene per te gjithe jo me gjilpere.

kalofshe bukur ketu

----------


## Apollyon

Mire se na paske ardh, ja kalofsh sa me mire mes nesh.

----------


## gloreta

mire se erdhe Pa-emer  do ia kalofsh mire ketu .

Me fal por fjalet e fillimit mu duken cike te ngaterruara  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## sadiku

vetem 50% mora vesh ca the po nejse, mire se na erdhe

----------


## Izadora

Mire se erdhe ne parajsen virtuale  :buzeqeshje:

----------

